# Wrist strap / handgrip recommendation?



## alexturton (Jan 22, 2014)

I shoot a lot on the street with 5d3 and either 35l, 50l or 85l. I don't like to use my neck strap (or black rapid) because it attracts to much attention. I'm after a wrist or hand strap that is secure. 

Any recommendations?


----------



## wsheldon (Jan 22, 2014)

I use the Canon Hand Strap E2 on my 6D. It works great with the battery grip, which has a convenient strap lug on the right side, but can also connect to the tripod socket with the included nut or to a Kirk/RRS bracket with strap lug by removing the tripod connector.

There are also Chinese knock-offs from the usual suspects that are far cheaper, but it wasn't worth the risk to me. That's a lot of money riding on those stitches and buckles.


----------



## Albi86 (Jan 22, 2014)

I have one in neoprene from OP Tech.

It's nice enough and does the job. I like it because it's very soft and comfortable.

However, in hot climates it does tend to get sweaty and slimy.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 22, 2014)

I use the Canon E1 hand strap. It's been replaced by the E2, slightly different shape but adds the tripod socket lug. As wsheldon points out, you don't have to use the included lug - RRS/Kirk plates and L-brackets have a lug.


----------



## eli452 (Jan 22, 2014)

I use the Camdapter Handstrap Pro on gripped 7D. Very convenient. I stays permanently on camera along with blackrapid RS-7 (attached with B2-FAB-F 38mm clamp to RRS L-Plate). I use only the hand grip if the camera is mostly in the shoulder bag, and pops for the photo.


----------



## GregW (Jan 22, 2014)

After trying various others I really like the Cotton Carrier Hand Strap when used with a grip. It is comfortable, and easy to quickly adjust.


----------



## tiger82 (Jan 22, 2014)

I have the same hand plus wrist strap setup for all of my DSLRs. I can take off the wrist loop and attach the cameras to harnesses. But not on my iPhone which I drop regularly and use for quick pics


----------

